# ماذا تعلم عن هندسة الخوارزمي ---- جامعة بغداد



## robotic_iraq (2 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​يعتبر العراق من الدول العربية الاولى التي افتتحت اقسام حديثة كالميكاترونكس عام 1998
ضمن كلية الهندسة في جامعة بغداد وعند ازدياد التقدم عليها من قبل الطلاب تقرر فتح كلية خاصة بالاقسام الحديثة التي فيما بعد سميت هندسة الخوارزمي تيمنا بالعالم العربي وهذا مختصر تعريفي بالكلية.​كلية هندسة الخوارزمي​ 
في جامعة بغداد تاسست عام 2000 بأسم كلية الهندسة الثانية وبعد احداث عام 2003 تغير اسمها الى كلية هندسة الخوارزمي وهي تضم الاقسام المستحدثة من كلية الهندسة مثل:

Mechatronics Engineering​
Information Engineering​
Biomedical Engineering​
Biochemical Engineering​
Maunfacturing opration Engineering​
وتضم مختبرات (Microprocessor)ومختبرات (sensor) ومختبرات (cam/cad)
 و(PC-interface)
ومدة الدراسة فيها خمسة اعوام وفي عام 2004 فتح فيها قسم الدراسات العليا لقسم الميكاترونكس وهناك مشاريع لتطوير الكلية والمنهاج 
هذا مختصر مفيد اقدمه عن الكلية التي تخرجت منها ..........


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (2 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المقدمة الجميلة عن جامعة بغداد, وحقاً نتشرف بوجودك معنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب
والله الموفق​


----------



## amrk1978 (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*ٌقسم الميكاترونكس*

اشكرك اخي العزيز عن هذا التعريف بهذه الكلية الحديثة والتي اتشرف ان اكون احد التدريسيين فيها وبالذات في قسم هندسة الميكاترونكس وسأكون سعيد للاجابة على اي استفسارات حول الكلية واود ان اخبركم ان اخر اخبار قسم الميكاترونكس هو تخرج الدفعة الاولى من دراسات الماجستير 
وشكرا
أحمد


----------



## ausama_ali (4 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله ...الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم

في البداية اود ان احييكم على جهودكم المبذولة لاجل الموقع اولاولاجل الهدف الاسمى الميكاتـــــــــــــرونيكس ثانيا .....فشكرا لكم 
واود ان اعرفكم بنفسي اني المهندس علي عباس جاسم خريج سنه 2006 من جامعة بغداد كلية هندسة الخوارزمي........ واني اعتز جدا بهذا القسم ......................

وانا مستعد لاي مساعدة لاي شخص ......


----------



## alghawee (9 نوفمبر 2006)

نشكرك على افادتنا بهذه المعلومات عن جامعتك


----------



## بلوتوث2 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله بيك اخي الكريم وانا ايضا اتشرف بان اكون احد طلبة كلية هندسة الخوارزمي وبالتحديد قسم الميكاترونيكس وهذه السنة الاخيرة ان شاء الله


----------



## بلوتوث2 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*موقع هندسة الخوارزمي على النت*

 بارك الله بيك اخي الكريم وانا ايضا اتشرف بان اكون احد طلبة كلية هندسة الخوارزمي وبالتحديد قسم الميكاترونيكس وهذه السنة الاخيرة ان شاء الله 
ولمزيد من المعلومات عن هندسة الخوارزمي \جامعه بغداد تفظلوا بزيارة الموقع التالي 

http://www.kecbu.com/​


----------



## سعيد القطب (19 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المشاركه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## robotic_iraq (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*لا شكر على واجب*

والله هذا رد جدا جدا بسيط للكلية التي علمتنا وتعلمنا فيها ورجاءا من طلابها اخبارنا باخر الاخبار .....لانني مشغول بمشروع الماستر ..... والله اكرم الاكرمين


----------



## وليد الحديدي (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم لتعريف العرب بكلية هندسة الخوارزمي و ان شاء الله نرفع راس الكلية بمشاركاتنا بالمنتديات الهندسية 
أخوكم وليد الحديدي من هندسة الخوارزمي قسم عمليات التصنيع مرحلة رابعة


----------



## رحيم الخاقاني (11 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ العزيز علي عباس جاسم السلام عليكم
اننا بأمس الحاجة الى ان نجد من ابناء بلدنا من هم لديهم باع كبير في مجال مستحدث من مجالات الحياة الهندسية.
انا خريج ماجستير عام 2002 من كلية الهندسة جامعة البصرة واعمل حاليا كأحد اعضاء الهيئة التدرسية في هذا القسم ودرست لاربع سنوات مادة الميكانيك الهندسي -داينمك- ولدي رغبة في فتح البحث في مجال الميكاترونكس وسأكون ممتنا لكم اذا ارشدتي الى اهم المراجع التي ينبغي علي الرجوع اليها كمبتدأ في هذا العلم الواسع وكذلك ماهي اهم البرامج الهندسية المفيدة في هذا السياق.
اتمنى لك ولكل اهل عاصمتنا العريقة بغداد السلم والامان ونتمنى منكم دوام المواصلة


----------



## robotic_iraq (19 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي رحيم سلامنا لك ولاهل البصرة الكرام
لايوجد مرجع خاص للميكترونكس ولكن كما تعلم ان الميكاترونكس هو تداخل اقسام الميكانيك والكهرباء والسيطرة والنظم والحاسبات والاتصالات ولكن ما ينفعك من هذه الاقسام هو كالتالي بحكم دراستي فيها وانا تقريبا انهيت الماجستير بهذا القسم بحمد الله وباختصار
1.modling and conrtol of systems 
2.PC-interfacing
3.robotics
4.DSP(digital signal processing 
5.Design of stractures
6. neural networks and fuzyy and gentic algorathims
7.programming in MATLAB very important
طبعا بعد احراز الاساسيات من رياضيات وغيرها كما تعرف...وسلامنا لاهلنا في البصرة الفيحاء


----------



## رحيم الخاقاني (21 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز الاستاذ علي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بداية شكرا على ردكم السريع والوافي عن ما سألناه 
نتمنى منكم دوام المواصلة 
ونتطلع الى اليوم الذي نشهد فيه عاصمة بلدنا الفدرالي بغداد مدينة العلم والعلماء وقبلة المتعلمين
حفظكم الله من كل سوء وسلامي الخالص الى كل اهلي في بغداد
رحيم الخاقاني
(07801058218) 00964


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أخ رحيم ممكن تعرف كل شي عن الميكاترونكس بس باختصار من خلال كتاب The Mechatronics Handbook اللي تكدر تحمله من خلال مكتبة الميكاترونكس في هذا المنتدى أو إدخل على موقع ebooksclub.org و اشترك و سوي بحث و ان شاء الله تلكاه .
أما بخصوص البرامج فمن أهم البرامج الأساسية في الميكاترونكس هو رنامج الماتلاب و السميولنك و اللي تكدر تتعرف عليهة أكثر من خلال القسم الخاص بيها في هذا المنتدى .
و أخيراً أتمنى تكون جاد بالسعي لإستحداث قسم ميكاترونكس بجامعة البصرة لإن العراق مع الأسف يفتقر للتخصصات الدقيقة اللي هي أكثر عملية من الأقسام العامة الواسعة ، و في نفس الوقت ألفت نظرك إلى قسم آخر هو قسم عمليات التصنيع اللي هو خليط من هندسة الإنتاج و المعادن و الميكاترونكس و السيطرة و الروبوتكس و الأتمتة و الميكانيك ، و ان شاء الله تكون تتحول فكرتك إلى أقسام حقيقية بجامعة البصرة الفيحاء .


----------



## رحيم الخاقاني (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ الفاضل وليد الحديدي
اشكر لك الاهتمام وواتمنى من الله تعالى شأنه ان يوفقكم لكل خير وصلاح
اشكرك على الموقع وان شاء الله بوادر انشاء قسم جديد في كلية الهندسة جامعة البصرة موجودة وربما تحتاج الى الكثير من الاهتمام التواصل بغية الايصال الى في متناول العالم في هذا العلم بالذات
نحن في الجامعة يسعى الكثير من الاساتذه الى الدخول في معترك هذا العلم وفعلا استطاع مجموعة من طلبة الماجستير في السنين الخمسة الاخيرة من انجاز بعض المشاريع الرائدة في هذا الشأن مثل
مشروع التشخيص المسبق للاهتزاز في المكائن الذي انجزه الاستاذ جعفر خلف ماجستير هندسة ميكانيكية وهذا المشروع تم تزويد العديد من المؤسسات الصناعية في العراق به مثل معمل الاسمدة في البصرة وغيره
كذلك تم انجاز مشروع قطع المعادن في البلازما عن طريق منظومة Interfacing اعتمادا على لغة C++ واتمنى ان التحق بهذا الفريق وانا الان في طور البداية واتقان البرامج الاساسية لهذا الغرض
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق ونتمنى دوام المواصلة
رحيم الخاقاني
قسم الميكانيك /جامعة البصرة


----------



## وليد الحديدي (26 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم رحيم الحاقاني الله يعينكم على كل خير و انتو أهل البصرة سباقين بالعلوم و الله يجعل البصرة و العراق عاصمة و قبلة للعلم و الحضارة مثل ما كانت .
أود أن ألفت انتباه اللإخوة المهندسين في العراق إلى مسابقة جيل التقنية التي أطلقها الشيخ الدكتور سلمان ن فهد العودة و أرجو ممن الجميع المشاركة فيها و من ليس لديه إمكانية المشاركة فليشارك بنشر المسابقة بين المهندسين العراقيين .
شدوا حيلكم يا أبطال الرافدين خلي نرفع راية العراق بين الدول و نشوفهم شكد الإنسان العراقي مبدع و إبن حضارة عريقة و يواصل الإبداع و التميز حتى لو ظروفة هي أصعب ظروف ممكن يمر بيها إنسان ، و الأسد يمشي على جرحه و ما يبين بيه جريح . 
- ما هي مسابقة جيل التقنية ؟ 
- هي عبارة عن مسابقة أطلقها الشيخ : سلمان بن فهد العودة من خلال برنامج (أول اثنين) .

- ما الهدف من هذه المسابقة؟
للمسابقة عدة أهداف منها :
1- تحفيز العقلية الإسلامية للتفكير .
2- مساعدة الشباب الموهوبين وتحفيزهم للاختراع وتطوير مهاراتهم.
3- إعادة الأمل للأمة الإسلامية في ريادة الحضارة كما كانت .
4-إشاعة ثقافة التقنية في المجتمع .


- ما هي التخصصات المتاحة للاختراع والتطوير؟
جميع التخصصات متاحة ماعدا تخصص البرمجيات الحاسوبية لتي لا يمكن أن يمنح لها براءة اختراع .


- ما هي الشروط اللازم توفرها في الاختراع ؟
أن يكون الاختراع عمل ابتكاري أو تطوير لاختراع سابق .

- هل تقتصر المشاركة على فئة عمرية معينة ؟
- ستقوم لجنة التحكيم بفرز المسابقة على النحو التالي :
- الفئة العمرية الأولى من 15سنة فأقل 
- الفئة العمرية الثانية أكبر من 15سنة
( المسابقة متاحة للجنسين ) .

- ما الجوائز المعدة للشباب الموهوبين ؟
1- منح وبعثات تعليمية .
2- جوائز أخرى نقدية وعينية قيمة تحددها اللجنة العلمي

شروط وضوابط الاشتراك 

نرجو من جميع المشاركين قراءة هذه الشروط والضوابط قراءة متأنية ودقيقة ، والعلم والإحاطة بجميع ما ورد فيها علماً بأن الموافقة عليها يعد شرطاً أساسياً لمتابعة التسجيل والحق في المشاركة .



1- أن يكون الاختراع جديداً ، أو ينطوي على خطوة إبتكارية .

2- ألا يتعارض مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية أو الآداب العامة .

3- أن يكون الابتكار/ الاختراع مادي ومحسوس. 

4- لا يقبل الابتكار / الاختراع المتداول حالياً في الأسواق ، وللجنة التحكيم الحق في استثناء ما تراه من المشاركات المقدمة .

5- لا تقبل المشاركات المقدمة من الشركات والمؤسسات ، كما لا يحق للمشارك المشاركة بأكثر من عمل .

6- لا يشترط للمتقدم الكشف الكامل عن فكرة الابتكار بتفاصيلها الدقيقة، وتكتفي لجنة التحكيم من المتقدم بتعبئة الاستمارة المخصصة للمشاركة والإجابة على الأسئلة المدرجة .

7- على الفائزين بالمسابقة توفير مجسمات للعرض أمام الجمهور أو عروض توضيحية تبسط وتشرح فكرة عملهم المقدم ، وللجنة التحكيم الحق في الاستثناء .

8- يعطى المرشحين للفوز بالجائزة فترة زمنية كافية لاستيفاء متطلباتهم الأساسية ( تحدد مدتها لجنة التحكيم) ، وفي حال التأخر في الرد أو عدم التجاوب، يسقط حق المشارك في الفوز بالجائزة وللجنة التحكيم الحق بترشيح متسابق آخر أو الاقتصار على العدد الباقي .

9- للجنة التحكيم الحق في إلغاء المشاركة أو سحب الجائزة (حتى ولو بعد الإعلان عنها) في حال اكتشاف أية تعديات على حقوق آخرين أو ورود تظلم يفيد التعدي على مبتكر أو اختراع قائم .

10- يعد قرار لجنة التحكيم في مسابقة "جيل التقنية " قراراً نهائياً .

11- أي معلومات غير صحيحة أو مضللة تقدم من قبل المشاركين ، تعد سبباً لشطب وإلغاء حقه في المشاركة والمتابعة (دون العودة إليه). 

12- مسابقة "جيل التقنية " (ومؤسسة الإسلام اليوم التي تتبنى هذه المسابقة) في حل من أية تبعات أو مطالبات قانونية أمام الجهات القضائية والمعنية نتيجة مشاركة المتسابق في المسابقة ، كما يدخل في ذلك ما نصت عليه الأنظمة والقوانين والأعراف الدولية التي تحمي وترعى الملكية الفكرية حول العالم ،والمشارك هو بمفرده من يتحمل المسائلات والمتابعات النظامية والقضائية كاملة أمام الجهات المعنية في حال ارتكابه أي مخالفة قانونية .

13- يجب إرسال البيانات الشخصية للمخترع المتقدم للمسابقة (مدعمة بصورة للبطاقة الشخصية) .

14- تقدم المستندات إلكترونياً (سي دي أو قرص مرن) أو من خلال تعبئة الاستمارة في الموقع الالكتروني أو بإرسال نسخة ورقية على ورق مقاس A4 .

15- ترسل الطلبات عبر الموقع آلياً من خلال تعبئة استمارة التسجيل المرفقة، أما بالنسبة للطلبات الورقية فترسل مباشرة إلى العنوان البريدي لفرع مؤسسة الإسلام اليوم بمنطقة مكة المكرمة (8423) طريق الملك فهد- العزيزية مبنى رقم (28) جدة :23337-3632 المملكة العربية السعودية , 

أو على موقع جيل التقنية الإلكتروني :

www.islamtoday.net/jeel


----------



## bencher_qui (2 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...


----------



## الاميرة الصامتة (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اني عضوة جديدة لقد اكملت دراستي الثانوية هذه السنة واريد ان اعرف اقل معدل تم قبوله في كل قسم من اقسام كلية هندسة الخوارزمي جامعة بغدادالسنة الماضية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الاميرة الصامتة (18 سبتمبر 2009)

الى م.البغدادي 007 تحية طيبة ارجو اعادة ارسال الموقع الالكتروني الخاص بقبول الكليات والمعاهد العراقية ولك جزيل الشكر .


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

تحية طيبة :
هذا هو الموقع حدود الدنيا للقبول في الكليات والجامعات العراقية للعام الماضي :
http://www.moheiraq.org/Minum.htm


----------



## الاميرة الصامتة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الى م. البغدادي007 شكرا جزيلا على اعادة الارسال


----------



## الاميرة الصامتة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الى م.البغدادي007 السلام عليكم كل عام وانت بخير ارجو ان تعطيني معلومات عن كلية هندسة الخوارزمي وهل دراستها نظرية ام عملية وهل مجالات العمل بعد التخرج تكون ضمن دوائر الدولة فقط واذا لم يتم التعين فهل يمكن بسهولة العمل في القطاع الخاص ولدي سؤال اخر ماهي معلوماتك عن قسم البيئة في كلية الهندسة وهل هو قسم جيد وله مستقبل بعد التخرج وما معلوماتك ايضا عن قسمي الطاقة والموارد المائية ارجو الرد السريع ولك جزيل الشكر على المعلومات التي تقدمها لي دائما واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## الاميرة الصامتة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

الى المهندس علي عباس جاسم كل عام وانت بخير اريد ان اقدم الى احدى كليات الهندسة في بغداد وانا حائرة بين اقسام هذه الكلية فارجو ان تنصحني اي الاقسام هو الافضل سواء في كلية الهندسة او هندسة الخوارزمي او الجامعة التكنلوجية بحيث استطيع ان امارس اختصاصي بعد التخرج ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتِ بخير ودوام الصحة والعافية 
انا خريج الجامعة التكنولوجية قسم السيطرة والنظم فرع الميكاترونكس لسنة 2006 ، هنالك عدة مجالات لعمل مهندس الميكاترونكس خصوصاً في مجال (الكهرباء والنفط والصناعة) نسبة الى بلدنا العراق فهو مجال جديد لذلك الوظائف لهذه الاختصاص تكون قليلة اما افضل قسم من الناحية الوظيفية (المادية) فهو قسم المدني (البناء والانشاءات) لكن بنسبة للمراء فهو صعب لانة العمل يكون في المواقع . 
بنسبة الي فان افضل الاقسام من الناحية المادية هو الاتي :
1- قسم البناء والانشاءات / الجامعة التكنولوجية ، قسم هندسة الحاسبات والبرمجيات / الجامعة التكنولوجية ، قسم السيطرة والنظم ، قسم الكهرباء ، قسم الميكانيك ، المعماري ، الكيمياوي .
2- قسم هندسة النفط / جامعة بغداد ، قسم هندسة المدني / جامعة بغداد ، قسم هندسة الكهرباء ، قسم الميكانيك ، قسم المعماري ، قسم الكيمياوي .
3- قسم المعلومات ، قسم الطب الحياتي ، قسم الميكاترونكس .

انا لو دارت بية الزمان لخترت هندسة النفط لانه فرص عمله كثيرة في العراق .


----------



## ابو النرجس (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا لكم جميعا على المواضيع والردود والروابط
 الى الاخ الاستاذ رحيم الخاقاني 
 والى كل المهتمين بمجال التعليم العالي وفي جميع الجامعات 
 ان لكل مشروع كما تعلمون جدوى علمية اقتصادية وغيرها 
 ولا بد ان يكون المشروع مدروس ومعد له خطط ومناهج وهذا شيء اكيد
 والشيء الاهم من كل ذلك هو ان يكون للمشروع استثمار وعمل 
 ولا يعقل ان المصنع ينتج ولا يوجد مستهلك 
 فيكون المصنع فاشلا 
 وعليه 
 انا دخلت كليه هندسة الخوارزمي في جامعة بغداد عام 1998 
 في قسم هندسة الميكاترونيكس وتخرجت عام 2002-2003 
 وكلي امل ان يكون للقسم مجال واسع من العمل واستهلاك القدرات العلمية التي تخرج من مصنع الكلية 
 واقصد الطاقات العلمية الا انني فوجئت بانه لا يوجد في العراق استثمار لمهندسي الميكاترونيكس 
 فقبل ان تفكر يااستاذنا العزيز في فتح هكذا اقسام لا بد ان تفكر قبل كل شيء في ان هؤلا ء الذين يتخرجون من القسم اين اضعهم وكيف استثمرهم انا وغيري الكثير الكثير من اصدقائي الذين تخرجوا من القسم لم يجدوا اي مجال عمل في اختصاصهم حتى ان الوزارات لا اقول باجمعها بل اغلبها لا تعرف هذا الاختصاص مطلقا وعند الاعلان عن وجود وضائف للمهندسين فانه تعلن عن مهندس ميكانيك او كهرباء او حاسوب ولا تعلم ان مهندس الميكاترونيكس هو يختصر هذه الاقسام ولا تجد لقسم الميكاترونيك من ذكر 
 فاقول هل هو خطأنا ان اخترنا هذا القسم مع رغبتنا الشديدة الى تعلم هكذا علم لاننا كنا نتوقع ان الوطن العربي والعراق بالخصوص يشهد طفرة تفنية ومعرفية اكثر مما كنا نتوقعها 
 ام خطأ المعدين لهذه الاقسام ام خطأ المؤسسات الحكومية 

 فلا بد من تضافر الجهود مجتمعة لخلق حالة من من التقنين والجدولة وان لا نخرج ونرمي بل نوفر فرص حقيقية للاجيال القادمة 
 انى انصح وانا اقلكم كل متعلم في هذا المجال واكاديمي ومسؤول ان لا تعاد الكرة بالاجيال القادمة فانهم ذمم في اعناقكم صحيح اننا نرغب بدراسة اعمق العلوم واهمها لكن قبل ذلك ان لا يكون ذلك مجرد ترف فكري بدون النظر الى ما يحدق بتلك الامال والرغبات والكلام كثير وكثير وعذرا للاطالة .... ولي عودة ان شاء الله تعالى 
 والسلام*​


----------



## سلمان2000 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

:1:والله جزاك الله خيرا اخى


----------



## alkhwarizmy master (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الجميل وانا ايضا من خريجي هذي الكلية الرصينة وقد تخرجت منها سنة 2008 من قسم عمليات تصنيع وانك قد الهمتني بهذا الموضوع للعمل على تصميم موقع في الGoogle يشرح عن هذي الكلية مع صور قد قمت بيتصويرها بنفسي
وهذا هو الموقع

http://sites.google.com/site/alkhawarizmysite/

وانتظر تعليقاتكم واقتراحتكم عليه


----------



## سارة المهندسة (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذا التعريف اخي بالجامعة لكن ارجو منك الرد عن استفسار معين هل صحيح ان الدراسة في هذه الجامعة هي لمدة 5 سنوات وانها تعطي شهادة الماستر مباشرة بعد التخرج؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو من اي شخص يعرف اي شيء عن هذا الشيء وخاصة فسم المعلومات


----------



## سارة المهندسة (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذا التعريف اخي بالجامعة لكن ارجو منك الرد عن استفسار معين هل صحيح ان الدراسة في هذه الجامعة هي لمدة 5 سنوات وانها تعطي شهادة الماستر مباشرة بعد التخرج؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو من اي شخص يعرف اي شيء عن هذا الشيء وخاصة فسم المعلومات


----------



## منتصر المالكي (11 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ان كلية الهندسة الخوارزمي هي من اوائل الكليات التي افتتح فيها اقسام هندسية تمثل حافات العلوم ورغم حداثتها فأنها تعتبر السباقة في المؤتمرات والحلقات والدورات العلمية وانا اتشرف ان اكون احد خريجي البكالوريوس والماجستير من هذه الكلية العظيمة

مع التقدير


----------



## منتصر المالكي (11 يونيو 2011)

الاخت والزميلة سارة ان هذا الكلام غير صحيح لان الدراسة فيها كانت خمسة سنوات تعطي بعدها شهادة البكالوريوس وثم لو اردت ان تدرسي الماستر يتوجب عليك التقديم مرة اخرى اي ان دراستك ستكون 7 الى 8 سنوات وانا اصبحت دراستي 7 سنوات ونصف


----------



## robotic_iraq (9 يوليو 2011)

كتبت هذه النبذة البسيطة عام 2006 واستمرت لعام 2011 بارك الله بالجميع وبالتوفيق الجميع


----------

